# Lubing up those arches...



## Potts (Nov 20, 2020)

So I was rocking the barefeet, roadgrime toes, and the original reebok...but anyway I found a packet of KY jelly and for whatever reason ( it was hot as fuck out and blisters under calloused blisters) I decided to rub lube on my feet. It felt great and I put my shoes back on while it was still wet. I can only describe the film it formed on my feet and inside my sneakers as a miracle but it took care of the funk, and I was good for the next week or better with only a couple wipedowns. Anybody else lube up their feet, in a non-sexual manner, and can the benefits ive described be validated by anyone else?


----------



## Barf (Nov 20, 2020)

Did you put socks on too or just the lube, then shoes? My first thought was that would be a terrible idea. But when I thought about it a little more it occurred to me that all the grim and stuff in the shoe that normally causes foot chaffing wouldn’t cause your foot is all slippy.

Definitely a interesting concept. Keep it to yourself though. I could see the industrial shoe complex stealing your idea and marketing it to the masses(and offing the one that came up with this, watch your back) as the next best thing in foot wear/comfort/style.

I can see the commercial already - A well groomed person with a beautiful body and immaculate feet lubing up set to GG Allin‘s Lube It You Scum walking through the desert with an unchaffed foot who eventually gets the girl and dry docks her ass.

How‘d you feet smell after the lube got washed off? I’d imagine your feet were pretty upset with you when the lube ran out and you had to go back to stuffing your feet back in ordinary dry socks and shoes.

You’re alright in my book Potts. You remind me of my late friend and partner in crime, the greasy Greek, PP, may he Rest In Peace. 

I think I would have liked the south more if I hadn’t spent all my time in motha fucking Chattanooga. Ahh, but I digress.

It’ll be interesting to see if anyone else has any experience with lubed feet.


----------



## Potts (Nov 20, 2020)

Barf said:


> Did you put socks on too or just the lube, then shoes? My first thought was that would be a terrible idea. But when I thought about it a little more it occurred to me that all the grim and stuff in the shoe that normally causes foot chaffing wouldn’t cause your foot is all slippy.
> 
> Definitely a interesting concept. Keep it to yourself though. I could see the industrial shoe complex stealing your idea and marketing it to the masses(and offing the one that came up with this, watch your back) as the next best thing in foot wear/comfort/style.
> 
> ...


I had long since pitched the socks which had been switched, flipped, and allowed to dry-clean nature's way (buried in damp leaves) many times. I had hucked the insoles too. Washing the dried lube film off my feet didn't reveal any very loud odors, or deep redness in the tissues. Without a tube of KY handy (no pun intended); I am thinking the Propylene Glycol was the miracle ingredient. However I'm no scientist


----------

